# Surfside



## Peelerson (May 31, 2013)

At SS. Surf looks like a hurricane is coming. The current is strong from left to right. Water color decent. No fish.


----------



## abecerra (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for saving me a trip 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JKAG10 (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm leaving BA6 now. Current is extremly strong, waves aren't quite hurricane but they definitely aren't 0-1's like swellinfo projected, 3-4" clarity. First time I've bought live shrimp in years and its going home with me.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I was between 4-5 this morning and I tried from about 6:30-7:30 but gave up. I have never experienced the current like it was this morning. It was difficult to stand in it. I moved back into the wading gut and tried but no takers. I couldn't keep a cork out due to the current. 

Can anyone suggest a better setup than a popping cork when the current is this strong? I tried using just a little weight and hook to move it to the bottom but it was also moving super fast which made working it or leaving it out difficult. I have yet to catch a trout in the surf this summer and I just can't accept that.

Friday evening it was a lot better but I could tell it was getting worse. Apparently Wednesday it was flat which is typical when I am stuck at work.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I went without looking at a surf cam. When I hit the wall I thought a few seconds then turned around and went to skyline. The tide was way out but gave it a go. Did not stay long and called it before 9am. Fished till dark yesterday and just did not have it in me this morning.


----------



## JKAG10 (Nov 6, 2012)

Moving it to the bottom was probably your best bet. I had the best luck, if you want to call it that, with a fancy Carolina rig and caught a hard head and a lady fish. Current was still pushing it around but not as bad as the corks.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Was thinking of toughin it tomorrow in the am. I haven't been to the coast in 3 months and have the itch. Would it be a waste of time? I haven't even looked at conditions just found out I have a free day tomorrow


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I was at a wedding in Jamaica Beach. Water looked green and fishable. I crossed the San Luis Vacek Bridge only to find chocolate water and rough water in Surfside.


----------



## Peelerson (May 31, 2013)

Well, we stuck it out off and on until 1pm because we were meeting wives and kids on the beach after dawn patrol. After 776 left hooks to the face from the 2.5 height waves, we managed 3 keeper trout and several dinks on plastics. The water was actually green all morning. Just way too much current. Man in the gray suit wanted one of my trout more than I did on my stringer.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Peelerson said:


> Man in the gray suit wanted one of my trout more than I did on my stringer.


Hopefully you sringer was far away from you and on a quick release.


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

When it's moving that strong I typically use a Carolina rig with 2-3 oz weight (or heavier) and let it roll across the bottom with the current.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

If baitfishing for trout in those conditions i use a smaller version of a typical big rod setup...1 to 2 oz spider weight on a fish finder rig. Angle into the current if theres any seaweed. Not able to cover any water, but holds great in a strong current. Have caught many trout that way when currents too rough for other methods.


----------



## Peelerson (May 31, 2013)

Good tips YellowMouth and Gaftop. Thanks. And yes, my stringer was far from me when the boss came.


----------

